# OT: Unusual Convertible Color Scheme



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

A VIP has just ordered an M3 Convertible this way...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Have you ever seen a Green / Gray BMW Convertible before?

This is the only one that I have ever seen...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

gotta snap some more pics of the green/gray--the rarest M3 color!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *gotta snap some more pics of the green/gray--the rarest M3 color! *


You will never guess which piscatorial person ordered the prize!

:bigpimp:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Main Entry: pis·ca·to·ry 
Pronunciation: 'pis-k&-"tOr-E, -"tor-
Function: adjective
Etymology: Latin piscatorius, from piscari to fish, from piscis
Date: 1633
: of, relating to, or dependent on fish or fishing 

You'd be right, Jon. Seabass?


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

piscatorial?

pis·ca·to·ri·al [Audio pronunciation of piscatorial] ( P ) Pronunciation Key (psk-tôr-l, -tr-) or pis·ca·to·ry (psk-tôr, -tr)
adj.

1. Of or relating to fish or fishing.
2. Involved in or dependent on fishing.

piscatorial

adj : relating to or characteristic of the activity of fishing; "a piscatory life" [syn: piscatory]


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

jrubens said:


> *piscatorial?
> 
> pis·ca·to·ri·al [Audio pronunciation of piscatorial] ( P ) Pronunciation Key (psk-tôr-l, -tr-) or pis·ca·to·ry (psk-tôr, -tr)
> adj.
> ...


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

hmmmm... something to do with Jaws?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Think *orange...  *


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Someone from the Florida Marlins?

{edit} this is beginning to feel like playing friggin charades


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

orange marlin? :dunno:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *You will never guess who piscatorial person ordered the prize!
> 
> :bigpimp: *


Orange Marlin, I assume!

Odd color scheme... I can't say I'd put it high on my list of faves...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *Orange Marlin, I assume!
> 
> Odd color scheme... I can't say I'd put it high on my list of faves...  *


Agreed

The way he turns cars over though, you could be looking at that for a song in 2 years or so Plaz :bigpimp:  :thumbup:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Agreed
> 
> The way he turns cars over though, you could be looking at that for a song in 2 years or so Plaz :bigpimp:  :thumbup: *


:lmao: :lmao:

Maybe I can just take the LSD, tranny, and S54 and plop it in my 330i!


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Hmmm... 68M wheels with snow tires? on an M3 convertible?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

LMC said:


> *Hmmm... 68M wheels with snow tires? on an M3 convertible? *


that's not the M3


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *that's not the M3 *


and, those are not snow tires


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *that's not the M3 *


Damn Plaz, there goes your plan  :banghead:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Damn Plaz, there goes your plan  :banghead:  *


Read the original message carfully, "A VIP has just ordered an M3 Convertible this way..."

The M3 is on its way...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *Read the original message carfully, "A VIP has just ordered an M3 Convertible this way..."
> 
> The M3 is on its way... *


:banghead: :banghead:

Thanks Nate :thumbup:


----------

